# Which engines for the MK3 TT?



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

The excisting S3 will come in a S3+ shortly with 375 bhp (2.0T):

http://fourtitude.com/news/audi-rumors- ... p-s3-plus/

And the new Golf R will come in a Golf R Evo with 370 bhp (2.0T):

http://www.autocar.co.uk/car-news/scoop ... -confirmed

That can make you wonder what they will put in the TTS.... :wink:

And what will then be the engine (and output) in a new TTRS?


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Hmmm, what output will the 2.5 have then?

I would imagine the lag on the 2.0 will be high with that output.

The S+ models are not a good idea. They should leave the plus to the RS only.

I don't like the rumours of the S+ since this will potentially have the same power output as the rumoured MK3 TT RS of around 380PS.

Seems bloody pointless unless the 2.0l will be in the TT-RS, in that case Audi have lost a customer and i'm not paying £50K+ for a car with a 4 pot engine!!


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

Speculations...

love it 

I could imagine they do similar power options...

180 TT, 250 TTS, 300+ RS (4 POT)

all with SC/Turbo to reduce lag. RS will have KERS and a go-faster button, it will also use KERS for "Launch" control. :lol: :lol: :roll:

but who knows! 

might be all electric! now there would be a twist


----------



## phil3012 (Jul 25, 2008)

Pure speculation but I'd have though it will probably be limited at launch and expand later on. Remember the 1.8 was a very late addition to the range at least in the UK.

I reckon:

2.0 TDi around 184PS
2.0 TFSi around 220PS

and probably one other higher output intially.

I can't see for the "normal" models Audi moving away from the usual VAG engine choice. My theory being they use the same engines as the Golf GTi and GTD like they have in the past.


----------



## XeNoN89 (Jan 19, 2014)

Has the 2.5TFSI been improved over the last couple of years like the 2.0TFSI has been? if not maybe they will release an improved version with slightly more power for the new TTRS which will then keep things in line with a slightly more powerful TTS and 2.0TFSi


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

personally i can't see these S3+ or TTS= models happening, they will more than tread on the toes of the TTRS & RS3 cars with their additional weight saving.

As I posted before Audi have markets to appeal to which they do with all models, I see this as 0-60 times.

TDI will be about a 7sec car
2.0TSI - 6-6.5sec
2.0 TFSI 5-5.5sec (S Model)
2.5 TFSI 4-4.5 sec (RS Model)

The above is my logic to the TT engine line up, but my model designation and 0-60 times will fit any car, A4, A3, A7 etc etc...

So back to my point, the new cars will slot into these markets, hence why they won't produce a TT or A3 + with nearly 400bhp from a 4 pot as it would technically be as fast or faster than the current RS models. IF they did, then the subsequent RS models will be pushing below 4 second cars and stomping up and down on the R8s capabilities (officially)

Thats my logic anyway. So I think the S+ model will stay in their box, just journalistic hype...

Remember this Merc thats banging out high bhp from a 4 pot is really kind of in-between a TTS & TTRS, so Audi will just drop the new RS3 & TTRS with a revised 5pot pushing 380bhp and **** all over the merc. Reverting to my comment about weight, the new platform and cars are lighter, so if you dropped my Mk2 TTRS engine into the new TT in stock form it will be quicker than the MK2, so technically we could expect to see the TTRS released with 320bhp 

Interesting speculation either way you look at it.


----------



## Alexjh (Oct 10, 2012)

You have facts on weight saving?

I doubt it's a huge difference <100kg the TT is mostly Aluminium already. So unless they start doing glad fibre or carbon bits ....I struggle to see where you save weight. Infairness the TT isn't extremely heavy.

Hell the v6 lotus Exige is barely under 1100kgand that's a go kart.


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Would be nice to see the V6 twin turbo 3.0 make an appearance..
Steve


----------



## TondyRSuzuka (Dec 3, 2011)

V6RUL said:


> Would be nice to see the V6 twin turbo 3.0 make an appearance..
> Steve


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

V6RUL said:


> Would be nice to see the V6 twin turbo 3.0 make an appearance..
> Steve


 8)


----------



## Arne (Dec 13, 2006)

TondyRSuzuka said:


> personally i can't see these S3+ or TTS= models happening, they will more than tread on the toes of the TTRS & RS3 cars with their additional weight saving.


Usually I would have agreed with you on this. However I heard about this (about the R Evo and S3+) weeks before the motor journalists started writing about it, and that was from a VAG source that has given me lots of information in the past - and he has never been wrong.

I hope he is right, as the S3+ is just as interesting for me as the new TTS is when it comes to what will be my next car :wink:


----------



## Piker Mark (Nov 16, 2011)

S3 plus is a load of nonsense! Can't believe people believe these things!

Seems obvious to me the new TTS will be as per the new S3, i,e. 300bhp ... just hope one can order from launch as my pcp exprires this year, so need to get in there with an order asap!


----------



## DannyH76 (Oct 5, 2011)

i heard the mk3 tts n rs aint around for a year or so after its main release tomorrow.....
as for power? not sure


----------



## eastwood1875 (Jun 21, 2013)

Tamworth Audi confirmed yesterday that they were not taking further orders for the MK2 and the MK3 should arrive October this year.

Daz


----------

